# Weird Pains



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Can anyone help?!

I have been getting a strange pain on my right hand side today which I was wondering was it ovulation pain, but when I looked it up on the internet (as we all do!) it said ovulation pain is higher up and my pain is very low down, like where you get period pains but to the right hand side, almost in the top crease of my leg.  Does this sound like ovulation pain? Don't think I have ever had OV pain before and I had HSG last week so wondering if I am now feeling it....

Any advice would be good. 

Cheers!

Mrs S


----------

